# Cubed Venison Recipes



## Etter1

Just got my deer made into half cubed and half ground.  Any good cube steak recipes out there?


----------



## cfbutler31

etter, i flower it and cook in oil until done, don't over due it, then take out and add some cut up onions in the oil and cook until them onions are see through, and then add flower to the pan, more you add, more water you will need, or milk, whichever you have, and stir over med. or med. low heat until consistnet, add lots of salt and pepper, reduce to low or simmer, add meat back in and cover and let sit for 30 min. to hour, turn meat about every fifteen minutes, that my favorite way to eat it, with some mashed up potatoes, umm , making me salivate typing it in


----------



## ZMI

Dip in milk, roll in flour..fry.

Take fried steaks put in a pan with Cream of Mushroom soup and cook at 350 for an hour.

(You can also cook them in a pressure cooker or deep pan on the stove top in gravy)

Will melt in your mouth.  

This is just a basic rec. you can add ingred. as you see fit, spices, etc.  And you can create any type of gravy mixture you like.


----------



## fatboy84

Fry it up and use Golden Mushroom soup.

I prefer gravy and onions, but I have not been able to master it yet.


----------



## frankwright

Do a search for "Deer Poppers" here. One of the best ways to do the cubes. Of course floured and fried is fine too.


----------



## Handgunner

Season your flour with onion/garlic salt and lots of black pepper... Roll and then fry until ALMOST done.

While doing this, roughly dice up an onion, and put it in a small pot and boil some water on it.

When the cubed steaks are done, drain off most of the grease, and make you some gravy out of it, using flour and then the onion water to thin it with... Make the gravy kind of soupy and then put the cubed steak back into the gravy, cover and let simmer for a while.

While doing that, get some rice done and cathead biscuits, serve the cubesteak and gravy over the rice/biscuits and chase with sweet tea!


----------



## Headshot

Goodness gracious!  What time is supper.  You guys have got me hungry thinking about that cubed steak.  Going out for supper for momma and me doesn't sound good now!


----------



## fatboy84

Delton said:
			
		

> Season your flour with onion/garlic salt and lots of black pepper... Roll and then fry until ALMOST done.
> 
> While doing this, roughly dice up an onion, and put it in a small pot and boil some water on it.
> 
> When the cubed steaks are done, drain off most of the grease, and make you some gravy out of it, using flour and then the onion water to thin it with... Make the gravy kind of soupy and then put the cubed steak back into the gravy, cover and let simmer for a while.
> 
> While doing that, get some rice done and cathead biscuits, serve the cubesteak and gravy over the rice/biscuits and chase with sweet tea!



Now that's what I'm talkin about......What time is dinner?


----------



## fasn8nmom

Try marinating it (go lite on the marinade) in Teriaki Sauce and cook on the grill. You need a little thicker pieces than if you were frying it or it will fall apart. Serve with rice pilaf and it is darn good.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Delton said:
			
		

> Season your flour with onion/garlic salt and lots of black pepper... Roll and then fry until ALMOST done.
> 
> While doing this, roughly dice up an onion, and put it in a small pot and boil some water on it.
> 
> When the cubed steaks are done, drain off most of the grease, and make you some gravy out of it, using flour and then the onion water to thin it with... Make the gravy kind of soupy and then put the cubed steak back into the gravy, cover and let simmer for a while.
> 
> While doing that, get some rice done and cathead biscuits, serve the cubesteak and gravy over the rice/biscuits and chase with sweet tea!



Delton move to the mountains and I;ll eat super with you any time I can.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

"Uncle Roy's" recipe in GON this month has a great looking cubed recipe!


----------



## teethdoc

*Fajitas*

Cubed Steak in thin slices
2 TSP Olive Oil
One large onion sliced
One large bell pepper sliced (I prefer Red, but any will do)
Fajita Seasoning mix
Tomato (diced)

Heat oil in a large pan.  Add Steak, onion, pepper.  Stir fry until onion and pepper are tender.  Add fajita mix and water according to seasoning directions.  Stir in diced tomato just before removing from heat.

Serve over tortillas with all of the fajita fixins!


----------



## dixie

just batter it in flour, salt and pepper and fry it up in lard or crisco, now for the secret, let it soak in sweetmilk overnight in the frig, when the meats done golden brown, make the gravy with the milk the meats soaked in. serve with LOTS of biscuits!!


----------



## Darcy

you never can go wrong frying up some cubed steak with mashed pototoes and gravy (and don't forget the whole green beans and stuffing...)

i like to roll them around in 1/2 flour and 1/2 italian style bread crumbs, a little salt, a little pepper. Then, i cook them kinda slower in a deeper frying pan with a LOT of oil in it. It gets them done on the outside but keeps a lot of the good venison taste on the inside. I love the taste of just venison, so why try to cover it up with marinades and lots of spices....

My dad always fryes them with onions or peppers, then makes a quick gravy out of the onions left in the pan.. can't go wrong with that either. 

And I second the deer poppers, they're really good too!! If you're not one for hot peppers (jalapenos), i used bell peppers and they turned out just as good. and use some really good thick butcher shop bacon, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## TRI-COLORED

Marinate in Wishbone Italian dressing for a while then grill-Boy-it  sure is good! Everyone we cook this for never wants to fry again!


----------

